
Ask HN: Way to Make a Backup of Bookmarks - sails
I constantly bookmark pages in Firefox, and often upon returning to the bookmark, the page has been removed or changed significantly.<p>Does anyone have any good suggestions for archiving a snapshot of a page along with the bookmark?
======
coronadisaster
I kind of remember an extension with this functionality but I cant find it
right now.

~~~
sails
So far I've found this which might work

> bookmark manager with page archiving functionality

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/scrapyard/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/scrapyard/)

